# Edwards Lifesciences Corp - up 7.58% since yesterday with more to go



## AnonymouslyInvesting (Nov 29, 2016)

*NYSE Symbol: *EW
*Price: *$83.01

*Recommendation: *BUY

*Company Description*
EW is focused on technologies that treat cardiovascular disease through heart valve systems and repair products. The products and technologies are categorized into three areas: Transcatheter Heart Valve Therapy, Surgical heart Valve Therapy, and Critical Care.

*Most Recent Quarterly Reporting*
Q3 revenues of $739.4M was below Street estimates, despite being up 20% YoY. Transcatheter Aortic Valve Replacement (TAVR) revenues were up 38% YoY, Surgical valves were up 1.6% YoY, and Critical Care was up 5.2% YoY. EPS was in line with consensus. Regardless of the strong performance, it seems as though the Street estimates had gotten far too high and caused the stock to significantly sell off.

*Investment Thesis*
There is a very large market opportunity as EW’s TAVR technology is currently only approved for high-risk patients. Being granted approval for intermediate-risk patients, could expand the TAVR market to $5.5B by 2020, according to some estimates. Analysts are expecting revenue and EPS growth of ~10% CAGR and ~20% through 2020. 

The company is a leader in a quickly growing market where their technologies are being recognized all over the world. The knee-jerk sell off after Q3 results is being seen as a one-off to most industry analysts, and have brought valuations close to their long-term average from being overextended. They have significant intellectual property that provides a moderate moat to some of their product lines.

*Risks*
The company is exposed to increasing competition, a smaller than expected market opportunity, foreign exchange movements, possible litigation, and clinical trial risks.


----------



## AnonymouslyInvesting (Nov 29, 2016)

There have been some concerns around advice. Do not consider the prior post to be advice, and simply an opinion as of the date of posting only. All investments entail risks. There is no guarantee that investment strategies will achieve the desired results under all market conditions and each investor should evaluate its ability to invest for a long term especially during periods of a market downturn.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I think the "with more to go" in the headline is what puts this into the spam category. The good news is that that phrase made me realize this was pump and dump. Why the board administrators allow this is a mystery to me. But it causes me to participate less here.


----------



## Brad911 (Apr 19, 2009)

His site talks about transparency, but there is really none when you have no idea who is posting and why.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

So, his advice in a different thread was "it could go up, or down". In this thread it's "buy, because it's gone up with more to go", and then "but don't consider this advice". 

With such "quality" advice, I can't imagine why he'd want to remain anonymous...he's right up there with every other talking head who doesn't say anything useful.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Actually, the uncertainty is the one and only redeeming feature for this junk. The ones projecting confidence are the worst of the bunch.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm goin' ALL IN on this one!!!


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

mordko said:


> The ones projecting confidence are the worst of the bunch.


So, if it goes up, he crows about being a genius...

If it doesn't, he claims he was right with his warning...

Either way he's got a "perfect" record, and the fools who eventually listen to this "expert" eventually pay the price...

Yeah, much better than those who actually have an actual opinion which can be traced. I'd rather someone state an opinion, which follows some sort of strategy (as opposed to random picks), so I can evaluate their investment strategy. I don't expect perfection, but at least something useful. My BS meter overloaded on the page load.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

The trouble with those confidently claiming that a stock is guaranteed to go up is that they are lying. It's ok to have an opinion, but stock movement is never ever a certainty. Moreover if these people actually believed that a stock is certain to increase in value, they wouldn't be talking about it on TV. They would borrow to the hilt and buy the stock. Lying isn't ok.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

mordko said:


> The trouble with those confidently claiming that a stock is guaranteed to go up is that they are lying. It's ok to have an opinion, but stock movement is never ever a certainty. Moreover if these people actually believed that a stock is certain to increase in value, they wouldn't be talking about it on TV. They would borrow to the hilt and buy the stock. *Lying isn't ok*.


 ... only if you're not a kid.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> I'm goin' ALL IN on this one!!!


 ... and make sure you wear a life-jacket. For your wife's sake.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

mordko said:


> The trouble with those confidently claiming that a stock is guaranteed to go up is that they are lying. It's ok to have an opinion, but stock movement is never ever a certainty. Moreover if these people actually believed that a stock is certain to increase in value, they wouldn't be talking about it on TV. They would borrow to the hilt and buy the stock. Lying isn't ok.


This sounds like a classic pump and dump to me, only with a higher priced stock. He probably has holdings, gets fools to drive it up higher and cashes out...of course, his advice was true, it went up on the day he advised you to buy and you shouldn't have taken his advice in the first place. No lying at all, perfectly transparent.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

I never did take anyone's advice on individual stocks. Nor have I ever bought a lottery ticket or responded to Nigerian scams. Of the three passtimes, Nigerian scams are the most honest. They tell you "it's a Nigerian scum" up front.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

There are always people who do fall for such scams. If there weren't, there'd be no one trying to get the money from others.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> I'm goin' ALL IN on this one!!!


Congrats jargey!

Comparison of compound annual rate of return since the start of this thread over 3 years ago:

*EW, 33% per year*
S&P 500 index, 10% per year
VT (world stocks), 6% per year
Berkshire Hathaway, 4% per year

I have no idea how it will do going forward.


----------

